# [Urgent]Photo autre ordinateur



## Artek (29 Janvier 2011)

Existe - t- il une application qui permet à l'ipad d'ajouter des photos depuis n'importe quel ordinateur comme vlc pour les films ? 
Merci ! 

( pour des clients )


----------



## atom8 (2 Février 2011)

hello !

Goodreader fera très bien l'affaire, c'est le même principe que VLC avec tous les fichiers possibles (vidéos, musique ou photos). Par conter il est payant : 2,49 euros si je ne me trompe pas...


----------

